# The Canadian: Timekeeping and Car Positions



## NS VIA Fan (Dec 15, 2015)

Some here have wondered about the Canadian's recent timekeeping and also the position of cars in the consist.

Here's a brief outline of our performance across the country departing Toronto on December 5:

-Toronto Union: departed OT at 10pm

-20 minute wait for a freight to clear at Snyder so we could back from the Newmarket to the York Subdivisions.

-The next morning we were OT at Capreol.

-A long wait for a meet but OT at Foleyet.

-30 minutes early at Oba and Hornepayne.

-Malachi was OT.. after waiting for a freight..we just rolled for Winnipeg arriving 50 minutes early at 7:10 am.

-Departed Winnipeg OT at 11:45am, OT at Portage la Prairie ..and then things started to fall apart:

-We sat for an hour west of Rivers MB then again for another 3 hours just 2 km from the Melville SK station. Certainly not VIAs fault and it was announced several times the wait was due to traffic congestion. I really felt sorry for those getting off in Melville..so close and probably sitting within sight of their homes.

-Melville, SK due at 6:27pm. Arrived at 9:30pm and departed at 9:44..3 hrs 17 min. late.

-Unity, SK due at 2:14am . Arrived a 5:04am

-Edmonton: due at 6:22am . We arrived at the North Saskatchewan River Bridge at 7:55am and it took 1 hr and 20 min to go the 12 km past Walker Yard and into the VIA Station at 9:15.....then out 9:37.....2 hrs late.

-We sat 1 hr and 15 mins just west of Hinton to allow 4 trains to pass and again it was announced as traffic congestion.

-Jasper arrival was at 4:10 and dep at 5:10.2 hr 40 late.

-The next morning we were at Hope at 7:20, 1 hr 40 late.

-It's 150 km from Hope to Vancouver and I can drive it on the TCH in less than 2 hrs. We took 4 hrs..arriving into Pacific Central Station at 11:20. 1 hr 40 min. late.

And here's the display board in the Jasper station showing the car positions:


----------



## Blackwolf (Dec 15, 2015)

Did you get a peak at the Prestige rooms at all, Gary?

Also, will be back in NS come August. We should meet up again, this time without the ice and snow.


----------



## Train2104 (Dec 15, 2015)

Any idea if the Franklin Manor was carried because the turn sold it, or just to move equipment?

I get that it's no longer the summer and the consists aren't giant, but I'm surprised all they're running is 3 regular sleepers - it's not the dead of winter, it's not even Christmas yet.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 15, 2015)

That's not bad as far as time keeping goes! Last winter when I rode from Vancouver to Toronto we were 6+ hours late into Toronto due to CN Freight congestion!


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Dec 17, 2015)

Blackwolf said:


> Did you get a peak at the Prestige rooms at all, Gary?
> 
> Also, will be back in NS come August. We should meet up again, this time without the ice and snow.


Yes I did and I'll be posting a trip report shortly. Very nice.....especially the reconfigured Park Car (and everyone still has full use) The only difference I noticed.....those in Prestige were served their wine in a glass. The rest of us.....plastic and certainly no big deal with me.

The Service Manager says Prestige has been very well received with some dates for next summer already sold out. And right now with the exchange rate....anyone from the states is getting a nice little 25 to 30% discount!

Yes we'll have to meet up again next summer. Perhaps the Maritime Regional trains will be in service by then.


----------

